

Five days in a social media startup - yawniek
http://failstart.tumblr.com/

======
untog
_Meanwhile I’m discovering that actually following the account is highly
annoying - they tweet 20-50 Tweets per day, many of them are sent out twice
over the day “because people might not have seen them earlier”._

Wait, she was interning for Buzzfeed? I joke, I joke...

An interesting account of what I suspect is all too common in the startup
scene- some guys that have grabbed hold of some buzzwords and refuse to let
go. A shame.

------
rizwan
Anyone care for a synopsis? I read the first 2 posts, but couldn't do the
other walls-of-texts. Perhaps later.

